# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm visa trung quốc giá rẻ

## vannt90

Hồ sơ làm visa trung quốc bao gồm :
-         Chứng minh thư nhân dân
 -         2 ảnh 4×6 nền phông trắng + tờ khai
 Bảng giá làm visa trung quốc :
 -         Phí làm 75 USD (Đối với loại visa 3 tháng 1 lần )
 -        phí làm   115 USD Đối với loại 3 tháng 2 lần
 -       190 USD (Đối với loại 6 tháng nhiều lần)
 -       260 USD – đối với loại visa 1 năm nhiều lần.
 Quý khách vui long liên hệ để được hướng dẫn và tư vẫn miễn phí về các thủ tục giấy tờ.
 Liên hệ : Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch GREENCANAL TRaVel
 Địa chỉ : 1/429 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
 Tel : 04 3724 5291 Hoặc 04 3724 5292
 Mobile : 0904 386 229 Hoặc 01266 200 333 :
 Y!M: greencanaltravel/ greencanaltour/ greencanal_vn

----------


## thuvannt91

Làm nhiều được giảm giá hem bạn.

----------


## tourtravelcanal

Làm hộ chiếu nhanh,không xếp hàng khẩn giá rẻ:
Thủ tục giấy tờ cần thiết để làm hộ chiếu nhanh:
 - Chứng minh thư nhân dân (còn nguyên vẹn không ép lụa).
 - 4 ảnh 4×6 nền phông trắng + tờ khai.
 Bảng giá làm hộ chiếu nhanh:
 - Làm hộ chiếu nhanh 5 ngày lấy – giá 1.200.000 VNĐ
 - Làm hộ chiếu nhanh 4 ngày lấy – giá 1.400.000 VNĐ
 - Làm hộ chiếu nhanh 3 ngày lấy – giá 1.800.000 VNĐ
 - Làm hộ chiếu nhanh 2 ngày lấy – giá 2.100.000 VNĐ
 - Làm hộ chiếu nhanh 1 ngày lấy – giá 2.500.000 VNĐ
 - Đối với người ngoại tỉnh – giá thỏa thuận
 - (Lưu ý giá trên chưa bao gồm 200.000 VNĐ lệ phí *** **** và chỉ áp dụng đối với những người có hộ khẩu hà Nội và hà tây cũ)
 - KT3 (thẻ tạm trú dài hạn tại Hà Nội)
 - Ảnh 4 x 6 nền phông trắng
 - Chứng minh thư bản gốc
 - Tờ khai xin dấu xác nhận của công an phường.
 - Hợp đồng lao đông (đối với người đi làm), thẻ sinh viên đối với người đang đi học
 Liên hệ: Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch Green canal travel.
 Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.
 Tel: 04 3724 5291 - 04 3724 5292.
 Mobile: Ms Tâm: 01266 200 333 – 0904.386.229.

----------

